# 32 Sydney Bhds



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

Husband and I are looking really hard at the 08 sydney 32 bhds le--any input would be appreciated greatly


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi tlasseig
















to Outbackers! 

Gotta big truck?? That's one nice big house on wheels!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What kind of input?

On the specific Outback or general questions on Outbacks?

Towing Questions? That is one big Outback...you're going to need a pretty large TV.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

tlasseig said:


> Husband and I are looking really hard at the 08 sydney 32 bhds le--any input would be appreciated greatly


yup--new toyota tundra crew max! it hot! but luvs the gas pumps!i need a sign that says will work for fuel! haha...







never had this big of a trailer and was wondering if any one has the good, bad, or ugly on it...


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What kind of input?
> 
> On the specific Outback or general questions on Outbacks?
> 
> Towing Questions? That is one big Outback...you're going to need a pretty large TV.


tundra crew mas will tow 10,500 and we just need to hear ins and outs of design, etc..i know its a pretty open ended question..sorry


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Will this be your first trailer?

I don't have that specific model, but would be happy to answer questions that are Outback related.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Will this be your first trailer?
> 
> I don't have that specific model, but would be happy to answer questions that are Outback related.


a/c /rain leaking is a big question for us--we have a monster pop up and coleman has faulty design on roof and since we are not 1st owner--out of luck,,,or $3000 which ever is first! and from what we can tell, no warranty even if we do buy new roof. I guess we are looking to hear of constant problems people find with their campers, little glitches if you will. I keep hearing about tires? what gives?


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

I have the "MONSTER"







Love it, The major problem that I'm finding is that some of the Parks cannot fit us in. If You plan I doing any travelling in the "HILLS" the Toyota may have a tough time doing it. If you do decide to go with th 32', don't cheap out with the sway control, it will dance behind the TV. Lots of Luck


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tlasseig said:


> Will this be your first trailer?
> 
> I don't have that specific model, but would be happy to answer questions that are Outback related.


a/c /rain leaking is a big question for us--we have a monster pop up and coleman has faulty design on roof and since we are not 1st owner--out of luck,,,or $3000 which ever is first! and from what we can tell, no warranty even if we do buy new roof. I guess we are looking to hear of constant problems people find with their campers, little glitches if you will. I keep hearing about tires? what gives?
[/quote]

We also came up from a Coleman pop-up (Utah CP). I know Coleman had a few years with problems with their roofs leaking, but the Outback is made completely different.

You will have to inspect the Outback 1-2 times a year potential problem areas, but it's not big deal. I can get this done in about 20 mins.

BTW...coming to an Outback from a pop-up will save you SOOO much time at the campground. No more getting up on Sunday morning and start to put things into their specific location in order to the the "jigsaw" puzzle back together.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

tlasseig said:


> Will this be your first trailer?
> 
> I don't have that specific model, but would be happy to answer questions that are Outback related.


a/c /rain leaking is a big question for us--we have a monster pop up and coleman has faulty design on roof and since we are not 1st owner--out of luck,,,or $3000 which ever is first! and from what we can tell, no warranty even if we do buy new roof. I guess we are looking to hear of constant problems people find with their campers, little glitches if you will. I keep hearing about tires? what gives?
[/quote]
is because of length , height, or width?
i have heard there are bad tires on the, is this true?
What sway do you recommend?
why do you think the toy will have trouble in the Hills? because of engine, rear end or transmission?
I really appreciate ya'lls input! i feel like such a baby!! listening to ya'll talk trailers!
thanks again!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Regarding the queston of having trouble getting into some campgrounds:
It is because of the length. Most campers are 8' wide, so width is not a problem. However, making the turns with a 32'+ trailer can be tricky.

Regarding the concern of your Toyota in the hills:
Although your towing capacity is 10,500lbs, you also must consider the weight of passengers in the vehicle, payload in the bed of the truck, full tank of gas...
If you completely use the payload capacity of the 32BHDS, and then add in the extra weight of the above mentioned items, you will be close and probably over your tow limitations. The Tundra is a great truck, but it still is a 1/2 pickup. So towing in the hills with that big trailer will probably be somewhat of a strain on the truck.

Tires:
There have been issues regarding the tires. But these issues are not limited to Outback. Most of the time Keystone has replaced any defective tires at no charge. I had one tire shred on me while on the interstate, but I think that was more my inattention to detail than a bad tire. As RV owners, we must always be diligent in regular inspections of the tires...before, during and after any and all trips.

Sway Control:
You MUST have a weight distribution hitch with sway control. There are many to chose from. I have an Equalizer which has performed flawlessly. Others use the Reese Dual Cam. Just don't let ANYONE tell you that a "friction" sway control will do the job.

Dan


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

3LEES said:


> Regarding the queston of having trouble getting into some campgrounds:
> It is because of the length. Most campers are 8' wide, so width is not a problem. However, making the turns with a 32'+ trailer can be tricky.
> 
> Regarding the concern of your Toyota in the hills:
> ...


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

3LEES said:


> Regarding the queston of having trouble getting into some campgrounds:
> It is because of the length. Most campers are 8' wide, so width is not a problem. However, making the turns with a 32'+ trailer can be tricky.
> 
> Regarding the concern of your Toyota in the hills:
> ...


thanks 4 the info-much appreciated--i think the equilizer was on our list of MUST haves--never thought out the length getting in and out of campsites- with the beast-hummmmm


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

We have it, we love it and have had no problems.......Get the equalizer, it really made a big diff compared to our old friction control setup.....Have not had the problem with the campgrounds, yet, but at 35', it is a big trailer. It may be a stretch for the 1/2 ton pickup, eventhough it is a TOYOTA........Pull ours with an Excursion V10 and a 4.30 gear. The mpg (10) bites, but it will pull the trailer wherever I want to go. We have really enjoyed the condo on wheels and look forward to each trip we make...

Kirk


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll just second everyone else in saying that you should get the most sway control you can afford. Friction bars are worthless in any trailer over 24', unless you double them up, and if your going to do that, you might as well spend the money on the Equalizer or a Dual Cam. The 32 BHDS, like it's older sister, the 31 RQS is over 35' long, and that is one big lever to stick behind a 1/2 ton. Remember, it's not just the weight that is a factor. The softer suspension of the 1/2 ton truck, as well as the P rated tires most of them come with will also play a factor in how that thing tows.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I'll just second everyone else in saying that you should get the most sway control you can afford. Friction bars are worthless in any trailer over 24', unless you double them up, and if your going to do that, you might as well spend the money on the Equalizer or a Dual Cam. The 32 BHDS, like it's older sister, the 31 RQS is over 35' long, and that is one big lever to stick behind a 1/2 ton. Remember, it's not just the weight that is a factor. The softer suspension of the 1/2 ton truck, as well as the P rated tires most of them come with will also play a factor in how that thing tows.


thanks--will it make a difference if the toyota has the heavy duty towing and suspension package on it?--
tracey


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

tlasseig said:


> I'll just second everyone else in saying that you should get the most sway control you can afford. Friction bars are worthless in any trailer over 24', unless you double them up, and if your going to do that, you might as well spend the money on the Equalizer or a Dual Cam. The 32 BHDS, like it's older sister, the 31 RQS is over 35' long, and that is one big lever to stick behind a 1/2 ton. Remember, it's not just the weight that is a factor. The softer suspension of the 1/2 ton truck, as well as the P rated tires most of them come with will also play a factor in how that thing tows.


thanks--will it make a difference if the toyota has the heavy duty towing and suspension package on it?--
tracey
[/quote]

We just bought ours in October and pulled it for the first trip in December. We went 1100 miles each way. We traded up from a 27ft without slides. A few things we ran into:
We tried to use our 800# WD hitch with friction sway control and it was inadequate. As soon as we got home I bought a 1200# and the Reese dual cam, dont go with anything less than that or an equalizer.
Do the queen bed prop mod and it will make access to the storage much simpler
The dump valves are not easy to get to with the slides out.
The black tank doesnt seem top clean out as easy as my old trailer, buy a Tornado or some type of flusher.
I had to seal all three facuets in the trailer because the gasket between the faucet and the sink/shower is hard and doesnt make a good seal.
I had to recaulk the tub surround/pan joint to stop a water leak. 
The rear bedroom is inaccesible with the slides in.
I used the outside cooktop almost every day, I like to cook and it was one of my favorite thinsg on the new trailer, I made some wicked flapjacks in the AM.....
Plastic drawers and tubs work well in the clothes storage in the rear room. We travel with 3 teenage boys !
We didnt have any tire issues
the trailer tows as well as our lighter (6400#) previous trailer, I believe our 32BHDSLE is probably close to 9000# by the time we add all our treasures to it. I believe the improved aerodynamics on the Outback accounts for the similarity. Sway was the only thing I noticed that was worse and that is most likely related to the mechanical advantage of a longer trailer exerting more side force, it was most prevelant when I was being overtaken by a large vehicle. 
I tow with a 2500HD diesel, although I have never towed this trailer with anything else it would be my humble opinion that ANY gas engine truck would struggle with this big of a trailer. I have a co-worker with the same truck as mine but a gas engine and he said it is all it can handle. 
We didnt have any issues getting into a CG, the trailer is similar in size to our previous one.

Hope that helps... my $.02 and you get what you pay for


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Tracy,

Real answer is NO! At the top of the towing page is a bunch of material you should read that tells you how to calculate the "true" towing capacity vehicles of vehicles. There are calculations for weight and for length. I would be floored if the Toyota didn't fail in both catagories when considering the 32BHDS.

The only thing heavy duty about a Tundra is the power. If you ask me it lulls the un-suspecting (you) into believing you actually can tow what is really un-safe to tow. Probably 80% of the folks on this site have been duped on this subject of towing. Honestly I wouldn't go over 26 feet with that truck. It has plenty of power but typically you still end up with a 1/2 ton transmission, drive train, brakes, etc which will all play into the longevity and "true" abilities of that truck.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I'll just second everyone else in saying that you should get the most sway control you can afford. Friction bars are worthless in any trailer over 24', unless you double them up, and if your going to do that, you might as well spend the money on the Equalizer or a Dual Cam. The 32 BHDS, like it's older sister, the 31 RQS is over 35' long, and that is one big lever to stick behind a 1/2 ton. Remember, it's not just the weight that is a factor. The softer suspension of the 1/2 ton truck, as well as the P rated tires most of them come with will also play a factor in how that thing tows.


thanks--will it make a difference if the toyota has the heavy duty towing and suspension package on it?--
tracey
[/quote]

We just bought ours in October and pulled it for the first trip in December. We went 1100 miles each way. We traded up from a 27ft without slides. A few things we ran into:
We tried to use our 800# WD hitch with friction sway control and it was inadequate. As soon as we got home I bought a 1200# and the Reese dual cam, dont go with anything less than that or an equalizer.
Do the queen bed prop mod and it will make access to the storage much simpler
The dump valves are not easy to get to with the slides out.
The black tank doesnt seem top clean out as easy as my old trailer, buy a Tornado or some type of flusher.
I had to seal all three facuets in the trailer because the gasket between the faucet and the sink/shower is hard and doesnt make a good seal.
I had to recaulk the tub surround/pan joint to stop a water leak. 
The rear bedroom is inaccesible with the slides in.
I used the outside cooktop almost every day, I like to cook and it was one of my favorite thinsg on the new trailer, I made some wicked flapjacks in the AM.....
Plastic drawers and tubs work well in the clothes storage in the rear room. We travel with 3 teenage boys !
We didnt have any tire issues
the trailer tows as well as our lighter (6400#) previous trailer, I believe our 32BHDSLE is probably close to 9000# by the time we add all our treasures to it. I believe the improved aerodynamics on the Outback accounts for the similarity. Sway was the only thing I noticed that was worse and that is most likely related to the mechanical advantage of a longer trailer exerting more side force, it was most prevelant when I was being overtaken by a large vehicle. 
I tow with a 2500HD diesel, although I have never towed this trailer with anything else it would be my humble opinion that ANY gas engine truck would struggle with this big of a trailer. I have a co-worker with the same truck as mine but a gas engine and he said it is all it can handle. 
We didnt have any issues getting into a CG, the trailer is similar in size to our previous one.

Hope that helps... my $.02 and you get what you pay for








[/quote]
'PRECIATE IT!--right now we plan on staying close to home and since we live in the 'swampland that Katrina left behind, we don't have hills to contend with--its the 18 wheelers that kinda freaks me out...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Which Tundra Crew Max Do you have? I have looked at some Specifications for several of the 2007 and the Payload Ratings are around 1,500 lbs +/-. The tongue weight for a 32DHDS is going to be over 720 guarranteed. Do you know what the GCVWR is for your truck and could you give a little more detail on your truck year and model?

Eric


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> Which Tundra Crew Max Do you have? I have looked at some Specifications for several of the 2007 and the Payload Ratings are around 1,500 lbs +/-. The tongue weight for a 32DHDS is going to be over 720 guarranteed. Do you know what the GCVWR is for your truck and could you give a little more detail on your truck year and model?
> 
> Eric


thanks--i need all the help i can get as i think i am in way over my head...
2007 crew max sr5 with the 5.7 
with 5'8 bed
2wheel drive--
tow cap is 10,400---
rear end is 4.3 with 10.5 rear end.--
payload is 1605--
gvrw 7000lb
front axel 3900
rear axel rate 4150
tracey


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

tlasseig said:


> Which Tundra Crew Max Do you have? I have looked at some Specifications for several of the 2007 and the Payload Ratings are around 1,500 lbs +/-. The tongue weight for a 32DHDS is going to be over 720 guarranteed. Do you know what the GCVWR is for your truck and could you give a little more detail on your truck year and model?
> 
> Eric


thanks--i need all the help i can get as i think i am in way over my head...
2007 crew max sr5 with the 5.7 
with 5'8 bed
2wheel drive--
tow cap is 10,400---
rear end is 4.3 with 10.5 rear end.--
payload is 1605--
gvrw 7000lb
front axel 3900
rear axel rate 4150
tracey
[/quote]

Do you know your GCWR ? this would be the total weight of truck,trailer and cargo as well as occupants.

I would figure a tongue weight of around 900# once you get all your stuff in the trailer, that would leave you 705 pounds for payload. I am not sure how its calcualted on your truck but on some others it is suppsoed to include occupants, fuel and cargo, if thats the case 700# isnt much.

Scott


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Which Tundra Crew Max Do you have? I have looked at some Specifications for several of the 2007 and the Payload Ratings are around 1,500 lbs +/-. The tongue weight for a 32DHDS is going to be over 720 guarranteed. Do you know what the GCVWR is for your truck and could you give a little more detail on your truck year and model?
> 
> Eric


thanks--i need all the help i can get as i think i am in way over my head...
2007 crew max sr5 with the 5.7 
with 5'8 bed
2wheel drive--
tow cap is 10,400---
rear end is 4.3 with 10.5 rear end.--
payload is 1605--
gvrw 7000lb
front axel 3900
rear axel rate 4150
tracey
[/quote]

Do you know your GCWR ? this would be the total weight of truck,trailer and cargo as well as occupants.

I would figure a tongue weight of around 900# once you get all your stuff in the trailer, that would leave you 705 pounds for payload. I am not sure how its calcualted on your truck but on some others it is suppsoed to include occupants, fuel and cargo, if thats the case 700# isnt much.

Scott

[/quote]

That's where I was going Scott...Red Flags....I think the GCVWR is going to be a killer.

Eric


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Which Tundra Crew Max Do you have? I have looked at some Specifications for several of the 2007 and the Payload Ratings are around 1,500 lbs +/-. The tongue weight for a 32DHDS is going to be over 720 guarranteed. Do you know what the GCVWR is for your truck and could you give a little more detail on your truck year and model?
> 
> Eric


thanks--i need all the help i can get as i think i am in way over my head...
2007 crew max sr5 with the 5.7 
with 5'8 bed
2wheel drive--
tow cap is 10,400---
rear end is 4.3 with 10.5 rear end.--
payload is 1605--
gvrw 7000lb
front axel 3900
rear axel rate 4150
tracey
[/quote]

Do you know your GCWR ? this would be the total weight of truck,trailer and cargo as well as occupants.

I would figure a tongue weight of around 900# once you get all your stuff in the trailer, that would leave you 705 pounds for payload. I am not sure how its calcualted on your truck but on some others it is suppsoed to include occupants, fuel and cargo, if thats the case 700# isnt much.

Scott
[/quote]
scott, gcwr is 16,000--does that help any?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yup, You would be cutting things very close if not going over. Most people are averaging right around 9K weight on the 31RQS/32BHDS. GVWR on the Tundra is 7000 about 1500 is payload. 800 pounds, give or take is going to be eaten up by hitch weight and you'll have about 700 pounds left to put into the truck before "you're there."

Some times tow capacity can be misleading with out plugging the other numbers in. You probably could tow it using just the numbers, but I would suggest against it. Additionally, as brought up before, that does not consider, tranny, brakes and suspension regardless of driving conditions, grades and severity.

I would look at something closer to a 28. Just MHO.

What ever you choose, good luck and good on ya for doing your research and asking questions!

Eric


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

I think that if you are careful you can make the numbers work, what I am afraid of is falling into the trap of saying that there arent any hills in our area or that you arent going to pull it long distances. The reality is that the 32BHDS is a lot of trailer and I personally would not pull it with a 1/2 ton no matter who built it. Truck manufacturers having been playing a game for a while now of one upmanship with their 1/2 ton tow ratings. I believe they have stretched them out a little farther than maybe they should have. You must take this for what it is, personal opinion, I bought our 27ft TT in 03 and had pulled that trailer with 3 different 1/2 ton trucks as well as the truck I have now. We usually make some pretty long trips so I have some time and miles behind the wheel on the previous trailer and one 2200 mile trip with the 32BHDS we have now. I drive a 40,000 # truck at work and am responsible for maintenance and repair on a 25 vehicle fleet FWIW. 
Long story short.... I would look at a little smaller trailer until you can or want to move into a bigger truck.

Scott


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I think that if you are careful you can make the numbers work, what I am afraid of is falling into the trap of saying that there arent any hills in our area or that you arent going to pull it long distances. The reality is that the 32BHDS is a lot of trailer and I personally would not pull it with a 1/2 ton no matter who built it. Truck manufacturers having been playing a game for a while now of one upmanship with their 1/2 ton tow ratings. I believe they have stretched them out a little farther than maybe they should have. You must take this for what it is, personal opinion, I bought our 27ft TT in 03 and had pulled that trailer with 3 different 1/2 ton trucks as well as the truck I have now. We usually make some pretty long trips so I have some time and miles behind the wheel on the previous trailer and one 2200 mile trip with the 32BHDS we have now. I drive a 40,000 # truck at work and am responsible for maintenance and repair on a 25 vehicle fleet FWIW.
> Long story short.... I would look at a little smaller trailer until you can or want to move into a bigger truck.
> 
> Scott


thanks to all--hubby and i agree that smaller can be better--i work in automotive body shop supply store and see way to many of stupid mistakes people make with cars/trucks--i prefer to err to the side of caution...they are plenty enought other fools out there and i feel like i dont need to be one of them---my life, my family, and ya'lls familys are to precious to play games with ...you are so correct how the truck and rv dealers will say/play with the numbers--they just need to make a sale to pull a check...i had to have new truck anyway and really like the tundra other than the gas issue---due to katrina we had to leave so much behind as my smaller crew could pull the other trailers we own when we evacuated..we where so blessed to have minimal damage but my store recieved 5.5dt of good old water..so many thanks to all for your insight, thoughts and calculators..outback may still be in our reach thanks to ya'll...
tracey


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

There is a right sized unit out there for you. Outbacks are nice trailers..No doubt! There is one out there right now just wanting you to take it home! AND now you got yourself one big extended Family!!

Welcome to Outbackers!!

Eric


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

mobile_cottager said:


> I have the "MONSTER"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 that is very good advice


----------



## OSUBacker (Mar 19, 2007)

We also have one and love it. It's an unbelievable floor plan with the kids.

We started out with a Ram 1500 with the Hemi and quickly learned what others have told you... in the end it was still a 1/2 ton truck. Plenty of moving it down the road power, but the suspension was bottomed out; even with an Equalizer hitch. For now we have access to three 3/4 ton trucks in our family and are using them . All three are gas engines, and all three pull it just fine.

As for the tongue weight... ours is in line with what is included in this post that I've linked.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...6&hl=32bhds

Good luck in finding that perfect match, in my opinion you won't be disappointed with any of the Outback line.


----------

